# Diskussion Regelverstöße, deplazierte Threads, DUPs etc ...

## Deever

mod-edit: folgende Diskussion losgelöst von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-441730.html --slick

Man möge mir meinen Einwand vergeben, falls er unangebracht ist, aber ist zu diesem Zwecke eine private Nachricht nicht etwas besser geeignet?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## think4urs11

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Man möge mir meinen Einwand vergeben, falls er unangebracht ist, aber ist zu diesem Zwecke eine private Nachricht nicht etwas besser geeignet?

 

Was ist effizienter (für die Mods)?

a) Fünf Leute schicken eine PM zu einem Thread der verschoben werden sollte

b) Einer postet den Thread hier und alle nachfolgenden sehen 'ahh, hat schon wer gemerkt'?

----------

## slick

PM hat ja jeder optional zur Verfügung, vor allem wenn er meint er wäre dann ja sonst ein offensichtlicher "Verräter". PM hat aber den Nachteil das der Mod die PM bekommen muß (was nur der Fall ist wenn er sich auch regelmäßig hier anmeldet und/oder seine Mails checkt). Ich z.B. surfe viel unangemeldet hier rum und logge mich nur ein wenn ich was poste und tagsüber komme ich auch nicht an die Privat-Mails. Hatte z.B. zu Userzeiten auch mal ein Problem und mir dann für die PM genau den Mod zufällig rausgepickt der gerade 2 Wochen im Urlaub war, man war ich davon begeistert wie schnell das ging  :Sad:   :Wink: 

Der Thread hat den Vorteil das jeder Mod sofort sieht was los ist (und bei aktivierter Mailbenachrichtigung bekommt auch jeder eine Mail) und der erste Mod der das sieht kann das gleich erledigen wodurch alle anderen sehen dass es erledigt ist.

Außerdem hast den Vorteil das andere User schon sehen was gemeldet wurde (aber noch nicht behoben). Auch scheint mancher User seine Posts da zu finden. Ich habe schon Links zu Posts da vorgefunden die gab es schon gar nicht mehr, und da wir Mods nichts löschen kann es nur der User selbst gewesen sein der dann doch gemerkt hat was er falsch gemacht hatte.

----------

## bas89

Was ist mit dem Report-Knopf bei jedem Beitrag? Der sollte doch genau dafür zuständig sein?

----------

## Max Steel

Dann bekommens aber Alle, auch die Fremdsprachigen bzw gerade die Fremdsprachigen Mods. Dieser Thread war speziell fürs Deutsche Unterforum gedacht.

----------

## bas89

Ähem, sollte man diesen daher meiden? Ist irgendwo ein Hinweis darauf gegeben?

----------

## Max Steel

Meiden muss mans nicht. In dringenden Fällen ist es vll sogar besser diesen auch zu verwenden. Aber ich glaub zumindest das irgendwo gelesen zu haben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ein deutscher Mod kann deutschen Spam viel schneller identifizieren, sofern es nicht stupide Werbewörter sind.

Daher ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoller o.g. Thread zu nutzen.

Wenn der User auch in anderen Foren Spam gepostet hat, so sollte man dann auch den Report Button nutzen, damit die anderen Mods Bescheid wissen.

Tobi

----------

## 69719

Also den spam Dreck löschen könnte ich auch übernehmen, zumal ich während der Arbeit immer mal ins Forum schaue und schon des öfteren den ein oder anderen entdeckt hatte. Wenn bedarf besteht, steh ich gerne zur Verfügung.

----------

